# Hey



## PinkDot (Apr 10, 2005)

My name is Anna and I'm from Australia. Nice to meet you all


----------



## Janice (Apr 11, 2005)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii Anna! Welcome!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Anna!! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 27, 2005)

Hi Anna,

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

